# Spanish Fork Canyon



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Went up spanish fork canyon with my son. 
[attachment=4:3r7y7ipj]bug2.jpeg[/attachment:3r7y7ipj]

We started at diamond fork and fished up the river for a little while. The first fish was about 7" and my son said "Dad, that's like 20 inches long". He has the making of a quality fisherman. lol.

All of the deeper holes were producing wee tiny browns, so I figured that the larger fish (if there were any) were in the current actively feeding. I changed my approach and started getting some bigger fish. We caught quite a few considering the fish were being bombarded with rocks and sticks the whole time.

[attachment=0:3r7y7ipj]brown1.jpeg[/attachment:3r7y7ipj]
[attachment=3:3r7y7ipj]bug3.jpeg[/attachment:3r7y7ipj]

We went back to the car and ate a lunch of peanut butter and jelly and Gatorade then decided to go try out Thistle for a while. The water was higher than I expected but it was very clear. There were about 10,000,000,000 grasshoppers in the fields by thistle. Wish I knew how to fly fish cause I'm sure a hopper pattern would have wrecked them, but I was throwing my usual hardware. We caught quite a few more including this guy.

[attachment=1:3r7y7ipj]bug4.jpeg[/attachment:3r7y7ipj]
[attachment=2:3r7y7ipj]bug 1.jpeg[/attachment:3r7y7ipj]

It was nice to spend a day with my boy and to get out on the river too. Good memories for both of us. 
(Sorry the pictures suck, they were with my cell phone)


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice! I know what you mean by hoppers being everywhere! I was up there a few weeks ago and thought the same thing. We got a few on hopper patterns but nothing the size you guys where catching! Good Job!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> It was nice to spend a day with my boy and to get out on the river too. Good memories for both of us. (*Sorry the pictures suck, they were with my cell phone*)


WTG get'n out and having memories with your son...nut'n better than that IMHO. Love that sunflower pic!! Thats a keeper pic for sure.

OBTW you're cell phone takes G-R-E-A-T pics. Maybe I should upgrade to using a cell phone...again nice report especially sharing it with your son. Bet he had a super time. 8)

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet trip Dr Rapalahunter!! Way to wackem... it is truly the time of the brown trout right now!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's how to do it! Nice browns. 

Glad you got out with the little man. He's a trooper for modeling the fish. 8)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Way to go RH on taking your son fishing. By the look on his face in the pictures he'll remember it forever. Some of the best memories I have with my dad is when he took me fishing. It was just me and him and the fish were just a bonus. Way to go again and great looking fish.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice report RH!!! later this year or at least by next year my little boy will be able to tag along with me. i cant wait. looks like you guys had a fun day! Medical school is overrated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics. Glad you were able to get out. He looks just like you in that last pic!


----------



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

what is the name of that river? Or I guess what I really want to know is, What are the regs in that area? 

I drive through there twice every week with my step daughters and have often thought about stoping there, but not having the proper info often changes my mind.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I ain't seein' no pics... :x:-?:-|:sad:


----------

